# Problem wiith Craftsman tractor.



## Dearelliot (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm an old man 83, so I have had few lawn tractors over the years, my latest a 16hp Craftsman. My problem is the tractor gets stuck on any slight rise with slippery turf, one wheel spins and that's it, forward, reverse until it gets traction. The problem is this cant be solved, yeah I will put chains on it but realistically that's a damn poor way to have to operate a tractor. I thought maybe replace the rear wheels with tires with a better gripping surface, but who knows what that cost. Fortunately I have an old Gravely walk behind which allows me to do less with the craftsman.
I'm really just complaining, I don't expect any solutions to the problem.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try some wheel weights.


----------

